# Treadle sewing Machine



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I bought an old Singer treadle sewing machine at an auction today. It seems to be in pretty good shape, just needs a good cleaning. I've got the cabinet all nice and pretty, but does anyone have any advice on cleaning the machine itself?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't wash the decals off or the original finish. I'd be concerned about the inside. I'll bet there's a lot of dirt and lint in there. You have to oil those old machines. There are little holes where you drop the oil in. After you oil it, you want to sew through some scrap fabric to soak up the oil that ends up spilling out.

The Singer company will send you a manual for the machine, I think. You'll need to give them the numbers on the machine, look on the back.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank Maura! I remember about the oil running (Gran had one when I was a kid). I was just worried about cleaning the outside of the machine as to not rub off or ruin the decals. Kind of a brownish grunge like it had been in the kitchen for years (UGH!). 
I downloaded a manual from the Singer website. BTW, it's a model #27 circa 1900.
When I get her all shiny, I'll post photos!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I adore sewing on treadle machines....used one for years and years. Sewed all my baby clothes and toys on one....
Never had a lick of troubles getting the 'hang' of the treadle....maybe that's why I picked up spinning so quickly...much the same.
All I can say...LOTS of oil....and get scrap fabric...and just play with the tensions til it comes right...both top and bottom 'loops' are tight....never turn very much at one time....then test!
Good luck and happy sewing....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A neighbor gave me her mom's old treadle sewing machine a few years back, and it's been on that nasty old "'Round Tuit" list ever since.

When I saw this thread, I wondered if there was a place I could find a manual for it, and after a bit of googling, found this!

http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa012400b.htm

Perhaps you can find service and operating directions for your machine there. 

Me, I just did a little something on that project, so I'll bookmark the page and get my rear end out in the garden, where I am supposed to be doing some other stuff!  

Pony!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Pony said:


> A neighbor gave me her mom's old treadle sewing machine a few years back, and it's been on that nasty old "'Round Tuit" list ever since.
> Pony!



This made me laugh. We took mine apart 2 years ago to clean it and it's been awaiting reassembly ever since... 

Ours was VERY dirty and had the same grime described above. We had to soak it in kerosene to clean it up.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Pony said:


> A neighbor gave me her mom's old treadle sewing machine a few years back, and it's been on that nasty old "'Round Tuit" list ever since.
> Pony!



This made me laugh. We took mine apart 2 years ago to clean it and it's been awaiting reassembly ever since... 

Ours was VERY dirty and had the same grime described above. We had to soak it in kerosene to clean it up...
it was too far gone to worry about the finish.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

take a little machine oil on a soft cloth and wipe it down. you may have to do this several times.

careful some chemicals will take the gold off! turn it silver. I found that standard sewing machine oil works just fine.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, westbrook! I just got a new bottle of machine oil on Sun. I will put it to use this weekend! :dance:

I can't wait to get it up and going. It reminds me of sewing with my grandma when I was little! I do have an electric one (that works perfectly fine), but sometimes my nostalgic side just takes over, plus it sure will be handy in case the power goes out!

Thanks all!
RM


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Ahhhh nostalgic for sure! Our neighbor had one when I was a small kid. They had it stored in an outdoor screened room, along with furniture - to enjoy the outdoors. They loved it when I'd go to their house for a 'visit'... they couldn't have children. And I loved being there! I'd play this was my 'house' and could spend hours there.

I have one but it needs a lot of serious work. It's been in storage and the drawers stick (closed). I have no idea how much damage there is to it, but I need to get it hauled home and find out.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't want to cause a thread drift....but... ..anyone know where I could find out info on an old Damascus Grand treadle machine? Is there some 'place' a person can look for old manuals??? This one was my DH grandmother's and the book is in a drawer....so old and crumbly I'm afraid to try to open it!


----------

